# Country Boots for wide calves!



## Chottsy (27 June 2012)

I have wanted a pair of country boots for ages but struggle to find some wide enough for my calves, I measured my calf and the Katy Lake Boots measurements were wider than my calf so I was bought them as a birthday present. However, they don't fit. Super tight around my calf, to the point where I can't get my left foot into the boot. 
Any suggestions of wide boots, I am losing weight at the moment, so calves may slim off, but it is more genetic chunkyness than podge!  
THANK YOU!


----------



## Highlands (27 June 2012)

Filler filled do some, got tuffa ones and they are fab


----------



## Highlands (27 June 2012)

Fuller filles I mean,sorry


----------



## maisie06 (27 June 2012)

Tuffa are generous and a very good quality boot.


----------



## murphysmum123 (27 June 2012)

i have the same problem i bought some extra extra wide riding boots from toggi, they do not fit my calves i must have the same size legs as the incredible hulk as have tried loads on and have found none that fit!!


----------



## sallyballybee (27 June 2012)

I've only just got a pair of wellies to fit after like 4 years, I've got hugeeee calfs and unfortunatly when I'm exercising and riding lots, they only get bigger so if anyone finds any PM me


----------



## Chottsy (27 June 2012)

Thank you! Will look into some of those! 

Ha, murphysmum123!  Nothing wrong with some hulk calves! You need those muscles for riding!  Mine are 16" around, so not that big, just bigger than most boot widths.


----------



## whorls (27 June 2012)

The toggi columbus are pretty generous width wise. But they are a shorter type boot (mid calf I think)


----------



## brightmount (27 June 2012)

You need the Ariat Grasmeres in the full/wide fitting. There's no chance you wouldn't be able to get into them as they are very generous with the laces loose, then you can pull the laces in to fit your calf. If you lose weight it's not an issue, just pull the laces in some more!


----------



## meesha (27 June 2012)

I take a mountain horse wide (for reference) and I have the toggi columbus from mole valley - very generous - I can get my jeans in them and thick socks ! they look much much nicer on and mine come to welly height,


----------



## clip_clop (27 June 2012)

Don't buy the fuller fillies ones. Mine fell apart


----------



## eahotson (28 June 2012)

I have a pair of fuller fillies and they are brill!!!


----------



## jrp204 (28 June 2012)

Go mad, buy a pair of Dubarry extra fit. I have massive calves and they fit so well, wear them constantly. They have never rubbed either, luv em!


----------



## Maesfen (28 June 2012)

Look at Kanyon boots; I have the Oak wide and they're brilliant.  The firm are very helpful and obliging too, a pleasure to deal with.  I take a 5 but could not get them on past my ankle, told them and they sent a 6 out instead with no kwibbles (which fit well, just need a thick sock to take up the extra bit of foot and no, even in summer, that does not make my feet hot, they seem to be perfect!) http://www.kanyonoutdoor.com/


----------



## samsbilly (28 June 2012)

Sherwood forest do a wide fit I have them and they are very comfortable


----------



## Jenni_ (28 June 2012)

Echo Dubarrys!

I'm a chunky monkey and I can fit a pair of jeans, long socks AND a pair of the boot liners on underneath!

I'll go find a pic of me wearing them so you can see just what I mean. 

Plus they last FOREVER if you look after them and you get a warantee with them!

*edit*
excuse drunken state - it was the Highland!






You can see from there I have big legs, and they fit brilliant. There was still room for another pair of 2 socks in there when I was wearing shorts easy. Best £300 you will speand honestly.


----------



## Shay (28 June 2012)

Ditto fuller fillers - I certainly haven't had a pair fall apart and they get some tough usage.  For "posh" Ariat Grassmere's wide fitting is fine - but they only do it in the brown!


----------



## rema (28 June 2012)

These do boots for larger calves..

http://www.kanyonoutdoor.com/Women_Oak_Ladies_Waterproof_Country_Boot_-_Wide_Leg_Fitting.asp


----------



## clip_clop (28 June 2012)

I had the first lot of fuller fillies country boots, the ones that were discontinued, they then altered the second version to have a better sole


----------



## PomPomFeathers (28 June 2012)

I don't have country boots but for riding I have mountain horse wide (Rimfrost rider II), and i have WIDE calves... genetic and a bit of my own eating have contributed lol.  Got mine for about £90, after spending many years in half chaps and ugly wellies longingly eyeing up the nice long boots everyone else was wearing!


----------



## TJ&Ozzie (28 June 2012)

Robinsons do a great pair but I've just looked on their site and can't see them anywhere. Think they are Sherwoods though.


----------



## M_G (28 June 2012)

Chottsy said:



			I have wanted a pair of country boots for ages but struggle to find some wide enough for my calves, I measured my calf and the Katy Lake Boots measurements were wider than my calf so I was bought them as a birthday present. However, they don't fit. Super tight around my calf, to the point where I can't get my left foot into the boot. 
Any suggestions of wide boots, I am losing weight at the moment, so calves may slim off, but it is more genetic chunkyness than podge!  
THANK YOU! 

Click to expand...

I have a pair of the Fuller Fillies ones and I can even get my jeans inside the boots  they are so comfortable that I pretty much live in them

Link to the ones I have >>> http://www.fuller-fillies.co.uk/accessories/new-country-boot.html


----------



## -Sj- (28 June 2012)

Another for the kanyon boots. My daughter and I both have a pair and they get some abuse. I got them for Rachel as she's only a size 1 and they were the only company that did them so small! So I got a pair and I have chunky legs. I was expecting them to feel really cheap and rubbish like other cheaper country boots but they are really good quality.


----------



## kal40 (28 June 2012)

Without getting too personal, can I asked generally what size (in inches) are everyones calves?

I have big calves (legs in general as I'm a pear shape).  Some boots say they are wide fitting but only go up to about 16".

I have fuller fillies chaps and gaiters but for long boots I have the Tuffa Suffolk boots.  They are great and adjustable to a degree.


----------



## mulledwhine (28 June 2012)

I have 14 inch calves, but still had to get wide fitting dubarrys  but they are worth every penny


----------



## meesha (28 June 2012)

My calves are 15.5" ish and the toggi still have the room for jeans/big socks as stated.


----------



## TJ&Ozzie (28 June 2012)

My main problem is I have wide calves but short legs so struggle to get the width without having stupidly tall boots.


----------



## meesha (28 June 2012)

I am 5ft 4 and the Toggi are perfect and mountain horse standard length for riding in are great although for first couple weeks MH did dig into back of knee until they dropped.


----------



## M_G (28 June 2012)

kal40 said:



			Without getting too personal, can I asked generally what size (in inches) are everyones calves?

I have big calves (legs in general as I'm a pear shape).  Some boots say they are wide fitting but only go up to about 16".

I have fuller fillies chaps and gaiters but for long boots I have the Tuffa Suffolk boots.  They are great and adjustable to a degree.
		
Click to expand...

I have 17 1/2 inch calves but I only have size 4 feet   I think if my feet were a 6 boots would fit


----------



## nat_1 (28 June 2012)

i have the exact same problem with my katy country boots off equestrian clearence.i can bearly get my left calf in lol.wearing jeans with them is out of the question!


----------



## Batgirl (28 June 2012)

I am a size 8 with 18/19 inch calves and I have wide fit Ariat Windermeres that are AMAZING and I have mountain horse wide fit (no idea of the specific model but plain leather ones I use for shows).


----------



## kal40 (28 June 2012)

M_G said:



			I have 17 1/2 inch calves but I only have size 4 feet   I think if my feet were a 6 boots would fit
		
Click to expand...


I have a similar thing - if I was 10'6" I would probably be the right weight.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (28 June 2012)

Shay said:



			Ditto fuller fillers - I certainly haven't had a pair fall apart and they get some tough usage.  For "posh" Ariat Grassmere's wide fitting is fine - but they only do it in the brown!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you meant FF only do brown, but Ariat Grassmere's come in black to

http://www.shoeandboot.co.uk/Ariat/ariat-tall-riding-boots.htm


----------



## Jenni_ (28 June 2012)

Im about a 17" calf I think.

Mulled whine - 14" calf and had to get wide fit! Jesus I have 3 inches (corrr...) on you and I can fit jeans, socks, boot liners, a small shetland down the inside of mine!


----------



## dollymix (28 June 2012)

brightmount said:



			You need the Ariat Grasmeres in the full/wide fitting. There's no chance you wouldn't be able to get into them as they are very generous with the laces loose, then you can pull the laces in to fit your calf. If you lose weight it's not an issue, just pull the laces in some more!
		
Click to expand...

Agree! LOVED my grasmeres. They have died a death as my welshie decided to stand on the edge of my toe and someone managed to break the rubber sole from the leather!! 

Will be buying some more though


----------



## cowboylover (28 June 2012)

Oh those Tuffa boots are lovely! 
I currently have a 19.5 inch calf but loosing weight so I hope I can fit into them soon


----------



## kal40 (29 June 2012)

cowboylover said:



			Oh those Tuffa boots are lovely! 
I currently have a 19.5 inch calf but loosing weight so I hope I can fit into them soon
		
Click to expand...

They should fit now - get shopping!


----------



## NightOwl (29 June 2012)

Mark Todd Tall Country boots come in a wide fitting. I have a wide calf and I got these and they fit well. I can wear them with jeans etc. I don't think they're too expensive compared to some either.


----------



## mulledwhine (29 June 2012)

Jenni - that's right, they even measured me on the stand, as the could not believe how snug the standard width was , mind you I have got odd shaped legs


----------



## Sarah_K (29 June 2012)

I've just bought some Cabotswood Burford. Personally I think they are small on the foot size as I'm usually 5 or 5.5 but had to get a 6.5 to fit comfortably and leave a little room for thick socks. I got them in the wide fitting as my right calf is 17" (left is 15" so not sure how that happened!). Not had them long, approx 3 weeks but they are great. Extremely comfortable and have kept me dry in the rubbish weather. Can get my jeans under them too.  (Also got them on offer so they only cost £78  )

ETA: Wish that the producers of boots would put the width fittings of boots on their websites. Would make it so much easier. I know that some do, but a heck of lot don't. Makes buying them online nearly impossible! Grr!


----------



## blood_magik (29 June 2012)

Batgirl said:



			I am a size 8 with 18/19 inch calves and I have wide fit Ariat Windermeres that are AMAZING and I have mountain horse wide fit (no idea of the specific model but plain leather ones I use for shows).
		
Click to expand...

you've given me hope because mine are 17.5 and my k*ty boots have died


----------



## madeleine1 (29 June 2012)

i have one leg 18" and one leg 19" and i cant get long boots. so if anyone has an answer please let me know


----------



## NooNoo59 (29 June 2012)

why do most bootmakers assume that all riders are skinny and longlegged! very frustrating for the short and wide community


----------



## mulledwhine (29 June 2012)

My thoughts exactly !!! Unless your calves are about 10 inches, then you are very limited, or even if you have odd shaped legs


----------



## Sarah_K (29 June 2012)

madeleine1 said:



			i have one leg 18" and one leg 19" and i cant get long boots. so if anyone has an answer please let me know
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we should set up a type of "swap shop" to team people up.  I have left calf at 15" and right at 17". So it's either baggy on left, or super tight on right.


----------



## Housemouse (29 June 2012)

Try Fuller Fillies or Welligogs.


----------



## Django Pony (29 June 2012)

Sherwood Forest ones are great and come in a wide fitting! I have the Sherwood Daltons and I have huge calves! http://goo.gl/xmUVO


----------



## Kiristamm (29 June 2012)

I have 2 pairs of these, They are great, cheap and hard wearing. 
http://www.robinsonsequestrian.com/clearance/all-bargains/footwear/holmeswood-country-boot.html


----------



## Shooting Star (29 June 2012)

A shameless post to be able to follow this thread - as the owner of a right calf of 17.5" and left of 16.5" (... over breeches 'cos that makes me feel a teeny weeny bit better about it ) buying boots is a real bu**er so loving all the suggestions!

Ps would love it even more if all those making suggestions gave an indication of calf size, it's one thing not liking having to buy wide but totally another when you just can't find boots anywhere that you can actually get on (yes, yes even when you've brought an appropriately sized and boned horse to take your weight )

Went to Hickstead last weekend and thought I might have to wrap some 'Caution Fragile' tape around some of the boots on display in the trade stands they were so ickle around the calf 

Not county boots I know but guessing others that struggle to find wider fits for all kinds of boots / chaps might be following this so can say that I've got a pair of the tuffa trakehner chaps which fit my dimensions with just a large size and would stretch a little further (XL & XXL aka 20.5" available too though really hoping to need smaller not bigger in the future ) and also have some cheaper loveson suede chaps that do the trick.

Happy boot hunting and looking forward to more recommendations


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 June 2012)

I got Fuller Fillies short gaiters despite being 5'10. They fit brilliantly. My Ariat Rydales fit (20 inch calves) but the foot was too huge to go in my stirrups and I couldn't bend my ankle properly.  

I recently spoke to the new owner of Jileon wellies about using different material and suddenly there is a new version with hard wearing rubber.  What do you reckon if I bang on about some decent leather long boots?!  They fit my massive fat calves and cos they have gussets (shudder, hate the word ) both sides, they are loads bigger than stated so you can shove jeans, thick socks down etc.


----------



## HumBugsey (17 November 2012)

Shameless bump, has anyone else come across anything new? 

I'm 5ft 6 with 17in calf. I find it so frustrating, my calves are not fat, if it was a bit of me that was fat then it would be my own fault but they're just muscular....  Rest of me is fat but not there! I blame wheelbarrows and devon hills


----------



## flashmans (17 November 2012)

Wyre valley 'eventer' boots are good for bigger calves!


----------



## Moogleberry (17 November 2012)

Sherwood furlong.....they come in 2 widths are waterproof and very comfy and around a £100 had mine all last winter  and wore them daily and they are showing no sign of wear this year  got them in black and brown


----------



## Nitro mouse (17 November 2012)

Just wanted to say..thank you thank you thank you for this thread !! And all the suggestions. I thought it was just me that struggled to buy long boots....i ain't overweight but my conformation includes welsh pit pony legs (short stocky n hairy! ). Getting long boots is a pain, especially as I would loooove some. So now off to surf the net and hopefully treat myself..


----------



## orionstar (17 November 2012)

My calves are as wide as my lower leg is long, and companies dont make em like that! But I've got a pair of cabottswood country boots that fit well and just recently bought some Mark Todd winter boots which due to the elastic inserts in the back are the comfiest riding boots I've ever had!


----------



## HumBugsey (17 November 2012)

It's a shame, the narrow one are so much cheaper.......


----------



## kiritiger (17 November 2012)

Friend of mine has the Fuller Fillies ones and really rates them


----------



## Nitro mouse (18 November 2012)

Dear all, on my now enthusiastic search for some nice long boots I came upon a web site called www.duoboots.com. Gorgeous fashion boots with calf width up to 20 inches. But all their boots are size and calf width specific, so no matter what your calf size is you should be able to find something to suit xx not cheap footwear but, if like me you have sulked at not being able to find some lovely boots for everyday wear this could be the website for you.
I haven't purchased anything from them as yet, but have emailed for advice on correct sizing for me. 
I am also considering the Tuffa boots for the yard, having measured my oh so damn well muscled calves found I am size 17" eek if anyone has em and they have a similar size calf could you let me know how the come up fit wise i would be grateful, before I take the plunge and order.

Thanks loads and happy shopping xxx


----------



## maisymoo (18 November 2012)

kanyon ash country boots are great i just bought my self a pair and they fit with room to adjust if needed. i bought mine on ebay.


----------



## diamonddogs (18 November 2012)

Ditto Sherwood Forest Daltons.

I'm a 5 with 16.5" calves, but I sent for a 6 just to be sure, and if anything they're a bit on the generous side, so I'm happy 

I hardly have them off - I bought them last winter, and apart from a bit of fading on the suede, they're as good as new and scrub up really well.


----------



## brighthair (18 November 2012)

My calf is 17 inch
I can get into hunters (the neoprene lined ones- balmoral?) Ariat grasmere, rydale Malham (the zip ones not the lace top ones) and for best Mountain Horse ones that have an elastic panel - might be Richmond supreme, they have laces over the foot too


----------

